# New Life Spectrum



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

A few of our clients had requested pellet food, we listened to them and decided to start carrying New Life Spectrum food.










*New Life Spectrum *foods are made with high quality krill and herring providing highly digestible protein for your fish. Using the best sources (rather than cheaper fishmeals) leads to the minimum amount of waste, reduces the risk of tank pollution, and ensures that fish find it extremely palatable. It contains four all natural colour enhancing ingredients, including spirulina, which help fish display their full spectrum of colouration. This comprehensive diet also helps to maintain health and vitality, and provides essential elements found in the natural environment that are often missing from aquaria.
The increased density of pellets compared to flake foods, ensures that fish get sufficient intake of nutrients for vigorous growth and health. Pellet sizes vary from micro-granules up to jumbo pellets, all are designed to break down slowly in the water and lower the risk of pollution. New Life Spectrum meets needs of omnivore, carnivore and herbivore fish.

Here is a list of products that we have currently in stock.

*Thera A Regular Formula *
Thera A Regular Formula is a natural color enhancing 1mm sinking pellet packed with garlic and especially suited for feeding during periods of stress. 
•	150 grams - $10.50
•	2270 grams - $67.00​*Thera A Small Fish*
Thera A Small fish is 0.5mm micro-granule food specifically designed for small fish. It contains a healthy amount of garlic to help fish fight of parasites.
•	140 grams - $10.50
•	2270 grams - $59.00​*Cichlid Formula*
A balanced daily diet for all cichlids. Color enhancing 1mm sinking pellet that suits small and medium fish.
•	150 grams - $9
•	300 grams - $15
•	2270 grams - $60​*Small Fish Formula*
A balanced daily diet sized for all smaller fish in a readily taken 0.5mm micro-granule.
•	275 grams - $15​
*Cichlasoma Formula*
A slow-sinking 3mm pellet, balanced diet, designed for all medium/large Cichlasoma species.
•	300 grams - $15​
*Freshwater Flakes with Garlic *
Garlic-enriched high-protein flakes that provide an all-round balanced diet for small fish (larger fish should be fed on our pellet foods for best results).
•	90 grams - $11
•	800 grams - $56​*Grow Formula*
A high protein diet (50%), rich in Omega-3 fatty acids, ideal for rapid growing young fish.
•	140 grams - $10.50
•	275 grams - $16.50
•	2270 grams - $66.50​*Discus Formula*
A slow-sinking 1mm micro-granule providing a balanced daily diet for Discus.
•	150 grams - $9
•	300 grams - $15​*H2O Stable Wafer*
An excellent food for fry, shrimp and grazing fish. The 12mm sinking disk provides a long lasting food supply, it stays in water for over 24 hours and is ideal for nocturnal feeders.
•	125 grams - $9
•	250 grams - $15
•	2240 grams - $62.50​
*Finicky Fish Formula*
An appetite enticing diet enriched with mussel and ideal for fish normally shy of eating dried foods.
•	150 grams - $14​
You can find more information about the food on our website: angelfins.ca
We will be vendors at the DRAS auction on April 15th. You can submit your pre-order via our website. Each pre-order will receive a free sample of Australian freeze dried blackworms. Hope to see you all that weekend. More exciting new products to come in a very near future.

*HST is included.*


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

These are fantastic prices and excellent people to deal with too.
--
Paul


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Glad to see you will fill one of the vendor tables at the DRAS auction. We are hoping this new approach will offer up something different.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm up in Guelph too now, I'll have to come by and get a bucket of 1mm cichlid pellets.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Shoot me a PM so we can discuss details.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Let me know if there are some NLS pellets that we currently do not carry and you would be interested in, for instance Large Formula, Thera A Jumbo Fish, ...


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Only one week left to the DRAS Aquariama in Ajax (April 15th). 
Looking forward to meeting some new faces and seeing old friends again. 
Look for us at the vendor section of the Expo. 
I hope we get a lot of people coming out to support the Durham club. You can find more info about the Aquariama on their website: dras.ca


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

They are nice people to deal. I strongly support angelfin.ca, Jarmila, a great person to deal with.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We received a few new types of NLS food today:
Community Formula (0.5 mm) 150 grams - $9
Large Fish Formula (3mm) 300 grams - $15
Large Fish Formula (3mm) 600 grams - $23
Large Fish Formula (3mm) 2270 grams - $60
Thera A Jumbo Formula (6mm) 600 grams - $23
Thera A Large Fish (3mm) 300 grams - $16.50
ExLg Fish Formula (7.5mm) 225 grams - $15
Medium Fish Formula (2mm) 150 grams - $9
Medium Fish Formula (2mm) 300 grams - $15
Jumbo Fish Formula (4.5mm) 225 grams - $15


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Medium Fish Formula (2mm) 2270 grams - $60 is now in stock.
Check our website for more details: angelfins.ca


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Two more New Life Spectrum formulas added:

Beta Formula - 60 grams $8.00
 Crustacean Formula - 70 grams $10.00


----------

